# senate Passes HB 4284



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

senate Passes HB 4284 is this really true? the ban of internet cigar sales


I really hope this is a joke


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes. Take a look down below. 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...on/333561-no-more-online-cigar-purchases.html


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

I hope this is an April fools joke, but it is a scary thought


----------

